# AR vs. Long rifle?



## WarYote (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

When I get out of Bootcamp I'm looking to buy a new rifle. I'd like to keep the cost to under $1000 maybe more(not including scope, upgrades and accessories). Looking to shoot under moa and will be taking shots out to 300-350 yardsduring hunting but want to practice longer range shots. My question is what is my better option to start with. AR style rifle or a long rifle? What are the pros and cons and what you suggest. And if there's a model you suggest let me know.

Thank guys!

Also I'm looking to shoot .223 or 5.56 if it's an AR or possibly 22-250 if it's a long rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For $1000 you can buy a lot of rifles with out optics and such. Bolt rifles are said to be the more inherently accurate but the AR's are pretty darn close. You'll have a bit more range with a 22-250, (and even more with a 243). Ammo is cheapest for a 223/5.56 and a bolt gun in 223/5.56 will deliver the goods to some pretty good ranges.
For a out of the box accurate gun I'd have to lean to a Savage with a medium weight barrel(pick your caliber they're all shooters), it'll be a bit heavier than a standard weight but probably not as heavy as an AR.


----------



## WarYote (Feb 1, 2012)

That's what's I was looking at we're the savages. Which model do u recommend? I was looking at the 11fCns but I wouldn't mind a heavier barrel at all. Do u recommend any upgrades to them?

Thanks 
WarYote


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the choice betewwen an AR or long gun will be by which style you like to shoot better, Like Don said both will deliver moa accuracy with one from a quality maufacturer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The 11's are nice guns for sure, depending on what your mail purpose will be, I'll assume varmints and long range, I'd look at the 12's. They are a bit heavier(heavier barrel) and a bit more costly come with the accutrigger and accu-stock as does the 11, I like the heavy barrels for longrange if you're up to carrying the extra(being a soldier I'd think you are). You may want to replace the accutrigger most do not but some still do. Other than that I'd put some nice glass on it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

An AR that will shoot under OMA will not be cheap and then there are the extras that you will want. Best bet is a bolt gun for the money.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

WarYote said:


> That's what's I was looking at we're the savages. Which model do u recommend? I was looking at the 11fCns but I wouldn't mind a heavier barrel at all. Do u recommend any upgrades to them?
> 
> Thanks
> WarYote


 I looked your model up, it has both the accustock and the accu-trigger. Be aware the accu-trigger is nothing more than a fail safe trigger in that it cant accidentally go off by dropping from any height--its not some hair trigger dumaflitchie. I also own a savage , ( I picked it for the 26" bbl length and accustock/accutrigger) its the model 12 fcv with some modifications I custom ordered ( I had them NOT flute it, chamber it in .243 which wasnt offered in that model, and camoflaged it). You can get them to camo dip it as well from the factory like their varmint models http://www.savagearm...XPPREDATORBRUSH<----- this however is $915.00 list--( the gun). You can have whatever your pocket can afford. You have to go to a gun shop to do the custom ordering from the factory (if you want that model you picked camoflaged--etc..) which also means they (gun shop) are going to get their fingers in the pie as well --and you can figure out the pricing as you add/drop design features if you customize yours before you buy. As far as accuracy, mine is as close to perfect as I could have hoped. The model you mentioned should do fine accuracy wise. And if this is a first gun for you or for a specific application like yote hunting then I would choose a bolt action rifle over an AR style for getting started. Lastly you can get it in .243 and have it for deer as well--just a thought.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the stock model 12FV and it's by far the most accurate gun I've ever shot. Mine was $700.00 and the accutrigger is adjustable and all the manufacturers are copying it now. Though a bit on the heavy side it's not that big of a deal to me as I don't travel long distances to hunt and use shooting sticks with it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Remington R-15 and a Stevens 200, both in 223 that shoot sub MOA with the same load. It's going to be personal preference and $$ as to which one you would want to buy. I wouldn't hesitate to even buy a Edge/Axis (whatever the name is now) and expect it to shoot the same. As a matter of fact I'm looking for one in 308.

BTW my DMPS 7.62 x 51 also shoots sub MOA.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I was a die hard bolt fan untill I got my AR. I have not worked up a load for it yet due to I am still using factory ammo so I can have some brass to work with. The AR is not MOA with factory ammo but im not using the best either. My bolt .243 and 22-250 are both sub moa shooters but I have worked up pet loads for them. Right now I am in love with my AR and one thing I like about it is follow up shots. You can keep the scope on target and add up to 29 folllow up shots if needed....Cost may be a factor. For a decent AR your looking at $1000 with no glass and for a bolt gun, you can get a Stevens 200 for $300 or so that should shoot moa out of the box and add a scope for a few hundred. I am a Remington guy and have 4 in my stable. 2-700s and a 660 with a 597 .22lr for a sidekick. I look at rifles like golf clubs, they all have their purpose, it just depends on if your teeing off, hitting from the rough, or putting. Different reasons for different tools.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

I'm a Savage guy ...mostly (have 4 700 remingtons as well, but hunt with Savage rifles). Do not go too heavy with the gun or too long with the barrel. I had a Savage Mod 12 26" heavy barrel 22-250 and after carrying it on several hunts, I realized it was too heavy. I re-barreled it in 22-250 sporter barrel, wood stock (epoxy bedded), sharp shooter trigger (i hate the accu trigger) and painted the whole works. Great calling rifle. Just built an 8 twist 223 with 20" barrel (CBI), same trigger, which is a near twin to the 22-250. Both shoot great and are a pleasure to carry. Heavy, long barrel bench guns are for prarie dog towns, not calling rifles. I also built a 16" AR rifle that shoots 50 gr bullets in to tiny clusters. Skinny barrel, free float tube, single stage target trigger. Remember you're trying to shoot minute of coyote to 300 yards. A gun that shoots CONSISTENT moa will get the job done..easily. That said, I still hunt for loads that give 1/2" groups. Part of the fun! YMMV.

Good luck. Thanks for your service
Tracker401


----------

